# Billing G0444 + G0438/G0439



## mmneumann (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a provider asking if you can you bill a depression screen G0444 and an Annual wellness exam (G0438-G0439) together? Or is the depression screen bundled with AWV?


----------



## sdblackbu (Mar 31, 2015)

I would suggest going to CMS website and review. I have attached tinformation from cms, could not get a hyperlink to work but you should be able to copy paste into browser.  I did not see anything that would disallow but you may want to double check NCCI edits to make sure.

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Prevention/PrevntionGenInfo/Downloads/MPS_QuickReference.pdf

Hope this helps


----------



## mmneumann (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you for your response! I have a come across that reference guide and I have also checked the NCCI but there is no clear yes or no answer! 
My thinking is that during an Inital Annual Wellness Exam there are 2 questions that pertain to the depression screen, so in my logic I am thinking G0444 and G0438 would be bundled. But for G0439 since that is the subsequent visit it would only be an update to the previous year so then you would be able to code G0444+ G0439 (subsquent visit)


----------

